# Anyone know what this is



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi saw this spider yesterday, and I've never seen one before, can anyone identify it?

colours are a yellowy green and red.

Kev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

looks like a green snake with a red striped spider to me



dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Kev try www.greatbritishspiders.tripod.com/

Dave P


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I dunno but I hope its not in my garden.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

It looks like a green redback hose pipe spider to me,although i could be wrong :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

it was a friendly little thing, just sat on my hand not wanting to run away.

I'm no spider expert, but I have never seen a coloured spider like that before, (can we call them coloured now, is it PC :roll: :roll: )

Kev.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Ethnic spider :roll: :roll:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> it was a friendly little thing, just sat on my hand not wanting to run away.
> 
> You need to put a tracking device on him or you will lose him.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I THINK it may be a female Nursery Web Spider (_Pisaura mirabilis _),

this is a vegetarian spider (so your finger is safe!),

For more information try;

http://www.treknature.com/gallery/photo113494.htm

Nice looking animal isn't she!

Dave


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

No it is not a nice looking spider .......... it is a contradiction in terms 8O 

A large size nine is what is needed. 

From arachnaphobic (?spelling) Sue
(who can pick up beetles, jenny long legs, wood lice etc. but who can't kill spiders 'cos she cant get near enough to them!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well, acording to my Collins Wild Guide, it's a male Micrommata virescens.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

After having been researching this since the post went on and visiting countless websites and 2 Libraries and my own books i can definitely state without ANY fear of contradiction,

It is a spider,  :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

OK Kev we`ve all had a go, we give in. What is it

Dave p


----------

